# Pom Puppy



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What a precious Pom! The picture of her with Kip is TDF. Looks like she’s kissing her giant paw. Congratulations!


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

She is gorgeous! What did you end up naming her?


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Dina said:


> She is gorgeous! What did you end up naming her?



I ended up naming her Lele, which the Chinese phonetic spelling of Happy. I thought it was fitting. Thank you guys for the kind words its been pretty hard since I lost Happy in October.


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

snow0160 said:


> I ended up naming her Lele, which the Chinese phonetic spelling of Happy. I thought it was fitting. Thank you guys for the kind words its been pretty hard since I lost Happy in October.


That is beautiful and a very sweet way to honor Happy's memory


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

She’s super cute and I love the name and how it ties back to Happy. 

Everyone around me has a new puppy, or is getting one soon or is on a waiting list..... seeing Lele makes me so tempted.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

She sure is a pretty girl !

How much do poms weigh as adults ? I wonder how I would do with one, allergy wise. I think they are a truly beautiful breed. 

The only one I knew was when I was a child. It was the neigbor’s dog and barked a lot.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What a darling! I hope she is bringing comfort to your heart - she looks like a little live wire who will certainly keep you busy.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Skylar said:


> She’s super cute and I love the name and how it ties back to Happy.
> 
> Everyone around me has a new puppy, or is getting one soon or is on a waiting list..... seeing Lele makes me so tempted.



Haha yeah. Our neighbor really wants a pom now hahaha. Little dogs hit their teenage years a lot sooner but so much easier than big dogs to care for. She is a spunky little lover. We bring her for socialization at the weekend farmers market where there are lots of people of all ages and dogs of all sizes. This is also a great place to learn leave it because of all the great smelling food.




Dechi said:


> She sure is a pretty girl !
> 
> How much do poms weigh as adults ? I wonder how I would do with one, allergy wise. I think they are a truly beautiful breed.
> 
> The only one I knew was when I was a child. It was the neigbor’s dog and barked a lot.



She is charting to be 3.5 lbs. Currently, she just turned 6 months and weighs 2.7lbs. The AKC US breed standard is 3-7 lbs but in Europe particularly the UK, the standards is slightly smaller. The bigger ones are categorized as German Spitz. There are lots of throwback poms in the US that are larger. Originally these guys used to be 30 lbs. Queen Victoria is a huge animal lover and bred them down in size. Queen Victoria had been known for owning: pug, pom, poodle, and maremma sheepdog. I swear I didn't realize this until after we got our dogs. 

Like your neighbor's pom, Lele is not quite lol. Thankfully, she only barks when she wants to play. We are trying to teach her speak on command in order to minimize the barking. It is a working progress. Pomeranians as a breed is quite vocal.


----------



## McAwesome (Jan 23, 2019)

What a cute ball of fluff. Adorable. 

I'm glad you are enjoying your puppy. Lele is a perfect name for her too.

I hope this isnt portrayed as cross posting, but I'm sorry to hear you lost your poodle so abruptly. It's never easy losing our fur babies. (---virtual hug---). We lost our old boy a couple months ago (13 yrs), the sting is still very real, despite getting a new puppy to fill the empty feeling


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well...she is beyond adorable!! Put a big smile on my face.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

McAwesome said:


> What a cute ball of fluff. Adorable.
> 
> I'm glad you are enjoying your puppy. Lele is a perfect name for her too.
> 
> I hope this isnt portrayed as cross posting, but I'm sorry to hear you lost your poodle so abruptly. It's never easy losing our fur babies. (---virtual hug---). We lost our old boy a couple months ago (13 yrs), the sting is still very real, despite getting a new puppy to fill the empty feeling



Happy was my previous Pomeranian. It is hard losing a dog no matter what age. (Virtual hugs) My previous dog died in 2016 and she was 16 years old. That one was hard because she was my first dog. Getting a puppy really was the best way to overcome the empty feeling. You miss their sound, bark, mischief. The new puppy is a wiggler who runs around at 160mph. Running around with the new puppy really make you forget anything. Such joyous times. 



ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Well...she is beyond adorable!! Put a big smile on my face.


Thank you so much. I really appreciate your post. She really does make everyone smile everywhere we go. Just looking at her makes me laugh. Her personality is also a hilarious little jokester.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh My Goodness! Unbelievably cute! My x-mil had a pure black pom that weighed less than 2lbs full grown.... but it also had a lot of health problems by the time it was 4 and was put to sleep because of uncontrolled seizures.... man, I loved that little 'Maggie Girl' she was a kick and even now 30 years later I think of her!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Snow, I am so very happy for you! She is really adorable and I am sure will bring you much Joy AND entertainment! Congratulations!

Cathy and Poppy


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

She's precious! She'll bring you much joy!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

So glad you were able to find a new pom for your heart - Lele is a cutie, for sure.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

So totally adorable! Love the onehanded Pom shots lol. When I was a young girl, a family friend used to breed, and I think show, Poms. I've always had a soft spot for them.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

WOW what a beauty


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

snow0160 said:


> I ended up naming her Lele, which the Chinese phonetic spelling of Happy.


Snow, that is so beautiful. She is beyond adorable and I am so happy for you.



Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Congratulations- absolutely adorable!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

She's such a cutie, congrats!


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

She is too adorable for words! I’d always wanted a Pom but thought they were a little bit yappy. So now I have a Pom-a-poo and I’m thrilled! I hope she brings you much joy and love, and let’s you have a little sleep 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

